# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  can we run Kaspersky Removal tool 2010 in Windows Server 2003?

## kenn

I had a server that infected by virus.win32.sality.aa which is run is windows server 2003. Can i run the "Kaspersky Removal tool 2010" on it?

----------


## pig

Use KAV Rescue Disk instead.

----------

